# Dish Network Support



## ptroost (Apr 4, 2002)

People signing up for Dish Network service are being given a Dish Network 322 satellite receiver. Unfortunately, this receiver goes into "screen saver" mode after making it's own daily call and can't be woken up unless you press the "select" button on the satellite remote.

This leads to hours of TIVO recording the screensaver until the problem is discovered.

I would be great if TIVO would pad EVERY Dish Network channel change with a select button press before the channel numbers are sent. I have tested this using the remote and there is NO negative effect if the screen saver is not showing.

This would make life better for thousands of Dish Network subscribers with the 322 equipment.

Thank you!


----------



## csyria (Jan 24, 2004)

Until this happens, set up a timer on your receiver at about 4 am. This will wake it up for you.


----------



## cedarrapidsboy (Jan 8, 2006)

I would also like to see the "Select" IR code added to the TiVO channel change sequence!


----------

